# The Uncensored Massage: Cambodia and the Czech Republic



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Announcing my new book, which is just up at Kindle, Nook, Google Play, and Apple:

It is smaller than my biggest and most popular book of the series, "The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, and China," and it deals with just two countries: Cambodia and the Czech Republic.

It's that universal story: traveler looking for something, finds something else. 

I suppose we're all looking for something, whatever it is.


EXCERPT:
"For the open-minded, for those who want to know the truth about the world, the truth without cliches, pieties, or euphemisms, the secret thoughts that men think deep within themselves, and how men negotiate their need for sex and for feminine company, there are only a few writers you can trust: Henry Miller, George Carlin, and a few others. 

"This short book, like my other books, tries to bring a similar honesty to the world of massage and men. Its purpose is to provide you with some slight taste of what you might find in two of my other books--The Uncensored Massage: Massage & Sex in America & Elsewhere; and The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China--even though I consider those two books to be far richer and more inspired."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PC,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Juicy, human, and an introduction to Cambodia and the Czech Republic, or to a tiny piece of these countries.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Politically incorrect, honest, a journal of life.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Edited, erotic, delicious. A different way of looking at the world.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Different, vulnerable, with moments of humor.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Edited, more delicate and human.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Very, very different.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Different, endearing ... and not just about sex, but about the human condition.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Playful, vulnerable, frankly lustful at moments--and therefore, utterly human.


----------

